# 40K Ork Army for sale (fully painted - 1,800pts)



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

As the title says I am selling my fully painted 1,800pt Ork army which comprises of the following:

(uniquely converted) Warboss on Bike with Power Klaw, Boss Pole, Kombi Skorcha and Attack Squig
(uniquely converted) 5 Nob Bikers inc Boss Pole, Waaagh Banner, Power Klaw and Painboy
12 Lootas (kit bashed for variety)
15 Kommandos inc 2 Burnas and Snikrot (kit bashed for variety)
30 Shoota boyz inc 3 Rokkit Launchers and Nob with Power Klaw & Boss Pole
20 Slugga boyz inc 2 Rokkit Launchers and Nob with Power Klaw & Boss Pole
20 Slugga boyz inc 2 Rokkit Launchers and Nob with Power Klaw & Boss Pole
3 Deffkoptas with Rokkit Launchers
(uniquely converted) Looted Wagon with Boomgun/Shok Attack Gun
1 case to fit it all in (its already cut to fit everything except the Looted Wagon)

The above is around £300 rrp and that is excluding all the extra parts for conversion and the like.

Therefore I am looking for (hoping) to sell it all for £500 ono.

Will be happy to post it outside the UK but due to poor past experience I will only send it recorded delivery (has to be signed for) and will have to include that as an additional charge.

Here are some pics of a few models and if people want more I can get some snapped of the full army next week after I finish moving house.

Neil

*ORKS WARBIKES*

















.

*WARBOSS ON BIKE*

















.

*REGULAR ORK*









.

*SOME KOMMANDOS & SNIKROT*

















.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn why does a nicely painted ork army always pop up when I have no money. I hope it goes to a good home.


----------

